# Have some training nutrition questions (what to eat during the day)



## trhoppe (Sep 3, 2008)

Ooops, didn't realize there was a nutrition subforum. Can someone delete my post in "XC Racing and Training"?

Any "nutritionist" type people on here? Have some questions about protein shake/etc
Anyone here that know "more than they read online" about nutrition?

I'm having a hard time getting that last 7 pounds of fat off my body (want to get to 8% body fat from 12%), (5,10, "big boned" and at 167lbs) and am thinking of trying to replace some of my "scavenging/snacking" with a regulated protein/meal replacement shake twice a day to help manage my appetite and calories. 

My idea is:

Breakfast: 250 calorie Clif Bar, 100 calorie Banana (have to eat on the run in the AM, no eggs/etc, don't have time or desire, I tried )
Snack: 150 Calorie Protein Shake or Slim Fast or something like that
Lunch: 600-700 Calorie Sub from Subway or similar lunch
Snack: 150 Calorie Protein Shake or etc
Dinner: 700-800 Calories
Snack: 200 Calorie of PBJ or etc

That should rock me out ~2300 calories so when I do a 800-900 calorie work out at night (1.5 hours on the bike), I end up with a net of ~1400-1500 leading me to lose some fat. 

On days where I don't work out, I'll skip one of the protein shakes and knock down lunch and dinner by ~100 calories each and end up with 2000 for the day which will "maintain" me on those days. 

What I do today is scavenge and end up eating lots of fatty nuts, mini snicker bars, drier fruit (sugar) as snacks, which aren't nearly as nutritionally friendly as the shakes. 

Thoughts? Comments?


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

I think u have too many carbs in your diet. Many people respond well to a reduction in carbs, but not all. Try to aim for the 100-150g range, and more if you really need the energy.

Cliff bar : Boom! 39g
Banana : Boom! 40g
Foot long subway Boom! 80g 
PB&J (I'm afraid to even look it up)

Try to replace the carbs with protein, healthy fats, and or slight carbs + fiber + micronutrients (fruits and veggie)

For breakfast, you could reheat in the microwave hard boiled eggs from last night and a thick slice of ham, plus fruit and maybe protein shake if you are really lazy.

These days, I try to work real food protein sources into my diet, and only use the powder if I feel I'm not going to hit the x g per kg of recommended protein per day, or I had a really tough ride and use that as part of a recovery drink.


----------



## RiotMTB (Sep 3, 2010)

beanbag said:


> I think u have too many carbs in your diet. Many people respond well to a reduction in carbs, but not all. Try to aim for the 100-150g range, and more if you really need the energy.
> 
> Cliff bar : Boom! 39g
> Banana : Boom! 40g
> ...


This is true. The main problem is that all of your carbs (in the Clif Bar, banana, and breads) are high glycemic index carbs which create a blood insulin spike which, in turn, promotes fat absorption. If possible replace your daily carbs with low GI carbs. Save your high GI carbs for a low fat recovery meal/shake.


----------

